# Daiwa SL-X30SHA, SL-X30SHV, SL30SH



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Is there a big difference b/w these 3 reels? I know that the first one just came out in 2006. For casting purposes, which reel would recommend? Looking to get a nice casting combo to play with before the fall.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Ant....they are all fine reels, they have great drags and are like Timex watches,takes alicken and keeps on ticken. 
I've had the SLH's...good beginner's reel. 

I've just picked up the SHA20.....one werd phenominal. It casts like a dream,with 1 red and 1 white brake in it.The SHA's is supposed to take the place of the SHV's. Some folks either love or hate the handle. 

The notso good thing with these reels is the gear box....if you have humongouse hands..the gear box gets in the way, making it uncomfortable to cast.


I hope this helps Ant.


BTW, you plannin on making a visit? You know your always welcome! Have you heard from Jase?


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I figured that all three reels were similar. Thanks for the tips. I haven't heard from Jason since he left. BTW I plan on making a trip down that way hopefully in Sept.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

the SHA30 seems to have a quicker spool then the slosh30...i dont have any brakes in my sloshs but my sha has them


----------

